# Facebook?



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

Interested in seeing local tournament results, pictures, videos and more? The Miracle Strip Bass Club out of Fort Walton Beach is now on Facebook. Be sure to check out our page and hit the “Like” button.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Miracle-Strip-Bass-Club/204999366224741


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Can you send me some information on the club. I may be interested in joining next year. Thanks


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

eddie is that you? i see you found this forum. lots of great guys on here.


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

@ J Smithers - PM sent.

@ jesse1378 - Yep, it's me. I've been following the pensacola fishing forum for some time now. I think it's great. :thumbsup:


Eddie


----------

